# Do you love your (non woodworking) day job?



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

Judging by comments on this website, it looks like most woodworkers are not very happy with their day jobs unless their job is woodworking related, of course. I was wandering, though, how many people *love* their day job. I'm not talking about tolerating or liking their day job. I'm talking about really liking their job.

As for myself, I love my job and I think it is way more exciting than woodworking. The reason I like woodworking is because it relaxes me way more than anything else. In case you are wondering, I am a Computer Science professor at University of Florida and I spend most of my time doing research in Databases and related areas. While in woodworking I am sure I'm doing things tried many times before, in my research area I sure I'm doing things that nobody ever thought about.

So, do you really, really like your day job. If you do, tell us what it is.

Alin


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE my day/night job.

CONS: I see dead people. I have to take care of drunks. I have to put people in body bags. I have to put kids on helicopters. I have to put up with verbal and physical abuse from people that won't remember in the morning. I have to deal with people on probably the worst day of thier lives. I have to go tell a woman of 80 that her husband of 60 years is dead and watch the tears flow, while she wonders what is going to become of her life. I have to see things that will put most people in to counsling for the rest of thier lives. I have to see the kids that were beat by thier mother because they tried to call thier grandmother to come pick them up when the came home from school and found thier mother strung out.

PROS: I work 24 hours at a time so that I have the next 2 days off. I get paid to take naps at work and not get in trouble. I get to fight fire. I get to save lives. I get to cut cars in to lil' bitty pieces. I get paid to sleep. I get to stick tubes/things in peoples noses, mouths, necks, arms, or legs (I have put them in other bad places). I get to make people feel better when they are sick. I get to make fun of drunks. I get to see LOTS of blood. I get to blow the air horn and run the siren. I get to *DRIVE FAST*. I get to get a hug and occasional thank you.

But the real reason I am a Paramedic/Firefighter is that I go home at the end of my shift knowing I made a difference in the world.


----------



## ErsatzTom (Dec 25, 2007)

Some days I love my job and some days I tolerate it. If I wasn't getting paid to write software, I would still do it for fun. I wouldn't, however, choose the same projects. It is hard to complain when you get to work from home doing something you really enjoy, but I make the effort sometimes anyway.  I guess I love my job the best when I am learning new skills and building interesting systems. I like it the least when I am beating my head against the wall trying to support systems that should just be replaced.

One of the big draws of woodworking, though, is the physicality of it. After spending so many years building things with no real physical existence, it is great to work on something I can hold in my hands.


----------



## Staff_Sergeant_Chad (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I'm the Army. It pays the bills… kind of. But given the time and resources, I'd rather own a workshop and build (make sawdust) all day. I guess since I've been around it my whole life it's just in my blood, can't shake it!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now Alin I have the perfect job. I have no job, I am a retired real estate valuer/manager. Every day is a Saturday & woodworking is fun. If I don't do it today there is always tomorrow.


----------



## RickL (Aug 12, 2007)

Alin, good question and got me thinking about the word"love" before I could answer. Taken from a Google search on Dictionary.com: (there are 21 different definitions)
17. to have a strong liking for; take great pleasure in: to love music. 
18. to need or require; benefit greatly from: Plants love sunlight.

So thinking about it that way I have a *strong liking for*, *do get some pleasure from*, and I certainly *need, **require, and benifit greatly from *the monthly paycheck. Speaking of which I have 23 more of those before I get to get into Grumpy's current position 

My job now is to be sure all of the raw and packing materials used in the making of Pringles Potato Chips arrive in good condition and ,meets the specifications for design and quality, arrive on time and in the right quantity, etc. Any upset in the system creates a problem that neeeds to be solved and that is where I get my most pleasure, solving the day to day issues, making a decision, and seeing the results of that decision quickly.


----------



## tpastore (Dec 14, 2007)

I love my day job. It is stressful because it is challenging but I tend to try to overachive so it suits me well. I am a Senior Program Manager for a company that makes x-ray scanning security equipment. So basically we get an order and I am the one that manages the customer, contracts, engineering, manufacturing, quality, shipment, construction, installation, acceptance, training, and oh yeah I have to do it on buget and on time. Couple that with 5 other programs that are each in the 8 figure range, and it is amazing it all goes as smooth as it does.

But that is not the reason I love it…..The equipment we make is security equipment. It goes into Iraq, Afghanistan, Israel, US Borders, US cargo ports, and places all over the world. This equipment is different than any other x-ray scanning equipment in that the doses are so low (1 scan = you sitting at your desk for 10 minutes…x-rays from the sun) and the equipment specializes in finding organics. Organics translated means it finds drugs, explosives, people, money, animals, cigarrettes, and other things you want to see. We scan luggage at the airport and give the operators a totally different view than any other company. We scan people at the airport that do not want to be patted down. We scan cars and trucks at border crossings. We scan cars and trucks exiting ports, entering military bases, airports, and parking garages. Normally we do not hear about things that are found due to security concerns, but about once a month or so we do and it makes everything worth while.

I am a mechanical design engineer by trade. I have evolved away from MDE and woodworking is a way for me to get back to my roots. I also find that when your fingers are close to things that could cut them off, you tend to be totally focused on what you are doing and not worrying about the presentation you should be working on.

Tim


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Alin,

I am retired from my paying job like Grumpy but I get to "work" all day with my three and four year old grandsons. I get to act and play like a 4 year old again and nobody thinks anything strange of it. (But I don't object too strenuously when their mothers take them home in the afternoons).

It does limit my woodworking time as I wouldn't dream of letting these two very active and inquisitive young men around any of my power tools but we do get to do some small projects together. I would try to teach them how to hand cut dovetails but I still need to learn this myself and, knowing them as I do, they probably would end up teaching me.

Do I like my current "job"? The answer is a resounding YES. This is absolutely the most satisfying job I have ever held. I don't recommend it for the money (none, of course) but the hugs I get and seeing their day-to-day developments are priceless.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

For the majority of my working life I was in corporate sales in the steel industry. Typical accounts were end users like tool and die shops, plastic mold makers, aeronautical parts mfrs. It was interesting work in that I saw how many things were manufactured, I was on the road all the time and got to see lots of different places, and I was able to develop my own plans and activities.

But it was a job, and I was subject to over-riding corporate structure that could be incredibly short-sighted and ignorant at times, and I sometimes had to deal with people I was just as soon set fire to.

Now I'm a full time woodworker, and literally can't wait to get to my shop each day. For the first time in my life I DO actually love what I'm doing for a living, and wish I'd been doing it all my life. After a working career in which my "results" were no more than a monthly print-out, I like the immediate gratification of seeing a physical representation of my work, and I've found I have some inate talents in design and creativity.

I wonder what percentage of people actually love what they do for a living. To me it's made all the difference.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to work as a paid EMT Paramedic but after ten years of getting "pooped" on I went into Nursing. I do still volunteer as a Firefighter/EMT for a local town though. Today I work at a medium sized hospital where I get to wear my jammies (scrubs) and sneakers. I get to work with pretty girls…a fact that my wife isn't too happy with. And I get to save lives…which is what we did just 5 hours ago. I work 7pm till 7am, 3 nights a week=40hours pay and then get 4 days off to play in the my lab! Nursing is my true calling and I do love the job. And when I retire…It'll be to the woodshop.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I am a pilot for the Minnesota Department of Transportation. I meet a lot of interesting people (Including a former professional wrestler). I like to say it sure beats working for a living.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Err…rikkor….is that wrestler a former governor? He would be "interesting" without a doubt.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm not sure which is my "Real job". Sometimes I'm a saddle maker and some times I'm a cabinet maker and sometimes I'm an artist. But….I will always be a horseman and a stockman. I've been lucky. I've never made a lot of money and seldom had insurance and retirement but I've spent most of my life doing what I wanted to do. I'm kind of gimpy in the legs now but still would rather be horseback but only on nice days. LOL "It's always about the horses."


----------



## cz29 (Jan 12, 2008)

I definitely love my job! I am a research assistant at a university, meaning I'm getting paid to get my masters degree in Forest Ecosystem Science & Silviculture. I'm working on growing BIG white pine trees with lots of clear wood in mixed conifer forests.

As an amateur woodworker, I'm enjoying getting to know the business of wood production (my thesis will have a fair bit of economic analysis). As a self proclaimed greenie, I love learning how to sustainably manage our most renewable resource, and I like knowing that clear white pine inevitably ends up in long lived wood products, like all the stuff seen on this site.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

Mine is a love hate relationship I love my job but hate some of the things I have to do like working under a (mystery drip) trash truck or sewer treatment injection truck. you learn to keep your mouth shut in a hurry.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't hate my job, but it does keep me out of the country for a bit longer than I prefer every month. Woodworking is what keeps me sane. I work in international trade and spend most of my time far from home.

It requires great concentration and complications involving trans cultural ideas, multi-lingual challenges, and a lot of boredom sitting on long flights and eating airport food. When I get in my shop, my head clears and my hands get used. This is the recharge time my head requires.


----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

I love my job! My vocation is my advocation. 
Not to parrot the Lazyfireman too much but its hard not to - I am a fire captain.
I am scheduled to work 121 days a year on paper. I get 15 of those days off. I average another 2-4 off sick days. I am off another 3-5 days for out of town travel/training. Realistically I work about 100+/- days a year. I do work 24 hour shifts. USUALLY I get at least 4-6 hours of sleep each night. Not always. I go to bed early and get up early at work or home. 
I've seen things most people can't imagine - good and bad. I've helped with child births and held more than one person as they draw their last breath. I've seen disaster averted literally by seconds - and seen people lose every tangible thing they ever owned. I've been party to miracles and tragedy. I've seen divine intervention and the 'wrath of the almighty'. How can you describe 34 years in the emergency medical and fire fields? God works in mysterious ways - I tell you that seems like an understatement to me.
I've trained firefighters for over 30 years. I still take every training opportunity that I can. 
One thing I've learned is that my job is never over. There is no end. There is always something else to do. Another inspection to make, another call to respond to. Another class to take.
I can't imagine doing anything else. There are days we don't do much except clean the station and check the truck. And there are days we can't find time to catch our breath. 
I've been asked/expected to perform miracles and I've been asked/expected to chase a bird away from a bedroom window so someone working 3rd shift could get a few hours sleep without nature's noise interfering. You name it I'll almost bet you money I or someone I know has been asked to do it (and probably did) in the name of 'public service'. 
At my job I get a check every two weeks and certainly 'reminded' much more often that the taxpayers 'pay my salary'. When I'm off I volunteer at the local department. Doing the same things for no pay - gladly. Still amazes me when the 'taxpayers' tell me as a volunteer they pay my salary. I usually tell them they can't pay me to do what I do - I volunteer for it. I've heard at both places "I COULD HAVE YOUR JOB". I've slipped at both and invited them to come by and fill out an application…. 
Don't ask my wife is SHE loves my job though. She didn't love it when I got hit by a car while working a wreck. She didn't love it when I had a heart attack at work. (I recovered!!) She didn't love it when I got smoke inhalation at a brush fire. She doesn't love it when a chief officer calls or pulls in the driveway… 
Still all in all - yes, I love my job. And every now and then - someone slips up and says thank you.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

I am in the software development line, just like ErsatzTom. Somedays I enjoy it, others I tolerate it. My company is working towards outsourced development. As a Solution Architect I get to do very little programming any more. Now my job consists of working with the business representatives turning requirements into software specifications. I never thought I'd end up with a job where most of my time is spent writing documents. I want to sling code, not just write about it.

The other side of the coin is that I am involved in many interesting project. I'm currently working on a project using business analytical tools. Think of Amazon and how they examine your viewing and buying trends to recommend new products to you, that's the type of stuff I'm involved with.

Also like ErsatzTom at the end of the day it's hard to feel like you've really built something as it is all intangible. That is why I enjoy woodworking so much. By just looking at the chunks of wood as they progress through the process you can see what you have accomplished. At the end you have something that you can see in actual use. Also, if you made something really good it might still be in use by someone a hundred years from now. In software what you build might not last even two years.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Alin, I am the product of your profession.

I must say that I really love my day job. I am a Clinical Systems Analyst at a Hospital. I am involved in specifying, purchasing and implementing systems that deliver information to clinicians. I also do workflow analysis to decide when it is (or is not) appropriate to use technology to solve problems with processes. Once the decision is made to move ahead with some technology, I am involved in coordinating a team through a vendor selection process and do all of the specifications (writing RFP's etc) for the system. Once I get buy in for a particular system I assist with the aquisition phase. I identify all of the integration points with our existing systems and make sure that we have all the pieces and parts to make it work. I also make decisions about which vendor is using the best fit technology for my environment. I spec out all the infrastructure needs and come up with a cost estimate. Then I manage the implementation of the project through it's completion.

This year I put in a PACS (Picture Archive Computer System) so we could stop using film in our Radiology department. Digitizing the studies has saved a lot of money in film cost and workflow efficiencies. It also makes the images available to clinicians whenever and wherever they need them benefting both patients and Physicians. That makes me feel good.

All of this feeds my creative nature at work. When I get home, I can feed it in the shop.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

I love my job. I am the Controller at a brewery. I started this job as a part-time bookkeeper 14 years ago, my first day the owner of the company brought me a paper bag full of receipts and said "maybe you can start with this". I almost cried. That first year our gross sales were about $200,000, this last year….$10,000,000.00. We have grown fast and furious, I have watched the company grow from two people (the owner and myself) to 35 employees. The fact that I happened upon this job at all changed my life in many ways. The owner and his wife have become my family. I have thought about leaving this job a few times over the years, the business struggled for many years and I was fearful that I would need to find another job, but it seems pretty darn stable now and it is so nice to see how it has all come together.

I'm not due to retire for quite some time, so I will be enjoying this for many years to come. Woodworking is my hobby, and I don't think I will ever be as good at it as accounting, I have been doing accounting my entire life, from my very first job in high school. But I really love the smell of wood passing through a saw.


----------



## againstthegrain (Feb 16, 2008)

I must say that I love my job. As Pastor of Multi Media Ministries I get to work with people, in an attempt to make a profound difference in their lives. I also get to work with a lot of money, purchasing state of the art sound, lighting and video systems. If I am not working with people, I am being creative producing videos, mixes, and other such technical things. Everyday is like Christmas. If I'm not waiting on a new piece of equipment for church, I am waiting on a new tool for the shop. (BTW - The new 5 hp Sawstop and 20" Powermatic Planer should be in on Monday )

I also get to use my shop for church. As I also am the set designer for each sermon series. We do elaborate sets, which often involve lots of woodworking. So every six to eight weeks, I spend a week in the shop for work. Can't complain about that! <g>

Woodworking is my other creative outlet, and like most of you, passion!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I love my Job(s). I currently work full time at a locally owned used tool store. I've blogged about it several times. Can you tell how much I love it?! Access to great old tools and cool people in the trades, hobbyists, artists, and DIYers.

I also work part-time as well as volunteer as a firefighter. I am working toward becoming full time. There's a lot of competition to wade through but I'm putting in my time. No need to describe the benefits of that job, already eloquently done twice in this thread.


----------



## crmygdnss (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess I'm a product of my environment. I started in one aspect of my industry (architecture & engineering) 15 years ago, and I've risen to the top of the ranks in the IT area (CIO). I didn't mean to, but each life event (getting married, having several kids, buying a house, relocation, relocation, having more kids) propelled me to make a greater sum of money to support the family. We live within our means and one of my biggest core beliefs was to have my wife able to do what she wanted, meaning stay home and take care of the kids. I don't particularly like technology, I don't like being under pressure, but I'm good at both. So I'm the breadwinner in a job that I really don't like.

But I'm also a firm believer in that God only gives you what you can handle and then provides the tools for you to handle it. And we're doing just that with the tools God gave me. I take solace in the fact that I work in an industry that builds needed structures for people (hospitals, museums, stores, etc.) so I'm not making money out of something such as suing people (don't take that as a poke you lawyers - we have several in the family and they all do good work, just not ambulance chasing).

Will my situation change some day? Sure, and I look forward to that day. Until then, woodworking offers me a get away from the daily chore that is work. When I'm building something, I'm not a slave to the quarterly reports, the demanding CEO, the masses who may or may not agree with my decisions, and I don't answer to anyone but myself and God.

So I'd say no, I don't enjoy what I do for a living. But someday I will. I truly enjoy being a father. I live to provide a good life for my family and do the best job I can raising my kids.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Count me as one who mostly loves what I do in my day job. I'm a computer geek, mostly a software developer, I've been known to draw up a few circuits and solder them together occasionally, and, just like woodworking, it's all about making stuff.

I've had to learn to set limits about how much I'll work for people, and what I do for relaxation in the evenings, but it treats me well and I enjoy it!


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm a teacher, K-6th grade. I have to say, I love the job. Somedays it's a pain (momentarily the kids, usually the adults around me), but mostly, it's about giving the kids the confidence and competence to do the things I wish I did as a kid. I teach them about woodworking, we wire up motors and such and make small robots, we build gigantic structures and then dress up as Godzilla and knock those structures down. Last week, the kids and I built a log mallet and ala Gallagher smashed a ton of old fruit. Their smiles were all the thanks I needed that day.

Then there's the kids that don't have anything - parents or money, sisters or brothers, or anyone to care for them; and my job is to make their time with me as beautiful as possible. Somedays I do it well, somedays I don't.

Those days, you can find me in the workshop - the wood tools, the bike, the minis, and my laptop, putting something together.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Whiskey, my hat is off to you. You sound like quite a guy.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

Great responses so far. I new there must be a lot of people that like what they do.

Alin


----------



## crmygdnss (Feb 6, 2008)

We need more people like you Whiskey. Sounds like a ton of fun on one hand and insanely difficult on the other.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not one to say that I "love my job." However, with that said. I can't think of another job that I would be better equipped for, or enjoy more than the one I have. I'm a legal secretary (defense law) and most of the time its fast paced and challenging. The best part of my job is not just helping clients, but my fellow co-workers and my bosses. The firm is large enough to have lots of personalities, yet small enough to feel like family. This is one place where pretty much everyone gets along and cares about one another. If all goes well, I hope to retire from this firm.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Count me in as loving my job!

I work in facilities management at Loyola University New Orleans. Because we are a fairly small school, I get to wear lots of hats. I do accounting, manage a multi-million dollar budget, design spreadsheets and databases to track various things, purchase supplies, do a little desktop publishing, PowerPoint presentations, maintain a network of security cameras, etc…etc… And in between I get to surf the net and see what my buddies at LJ are up to.


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Intriguing question- that offers some great responses.

I Do What I Love and Love What I Do -

I am the guy that creates the advertisements that makes people want things they do not need ,or need things that do not want. I create marketing and advertising that motivates boys to be men and men to be boys--I tell you why the hamburgers are the best on the planet, or why taking a pill that can kill you will also erect you!

Woodworking takes me away from the subliminal motions and notions to a place of wood and devotion.

Yes woodworking is our release to enjoy the past, the present, the future; hopefully to create a piece that may stand the test of time - 
We have wood on our minds, sawdust in our veins and clamps on our hearts. Perfection is not important to us, the knowledge that what was once a tree is now a piece of me. is our true prize.

Enjoy your craft, your hobby your job your career…..simply be free to be me.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

I have been is info systems for 49 years. Love every day and still going strong at 71 years.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

I love my job.

I'm a web developer. I get the chance to solve problems and expand my thinking.
I like wood working as a tactile experence after sitting at the computer all week.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

The best part of my job is that being retired I am now a full time woodworker! Get to pick and chose the projects and jobs I want. Anyone that wants to complain to the boss still has to talk to me. If I want to knock off early in the day and go fishing or drink beer no problem-the boss doesn't mind at all. Need something made no problem I am fixing to get ready to get around to thinking about considering when I could fit it in my busy schedule.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

Lately? No I don't love my day job.

I manage a team of 30+ Software Engineers & Project Managers. I love my team, the work, and our mission. I am not too excited about the company and the management currently.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Neat thread… Oddly enough I posted the question on a career board a few days ago asking others what they do in their off-time and showed some of my projects. 

I'm in the love my job category as well.

I own a Telecom and IT staffing company - Solus Resources. It can be fast-paced, or dead slow, a big project comes in and we get 35 people working and everyone's jumping. When things are dead slow we still work hard but take a bit of a breather - I'm not one to advocate the need for a 60 hour week to make a living. If you have to run yourself into the ground to make a paycheck what good is it?

I treat my employees and my clients the way I liked being treated when I was on the other side of the desk. That was a promise I made to myself when I worked for The Man… always treat people like family and they will do the same for you.

I am honest in all I do, I've lost business because of it but never compromised my values - God gave me a company for a reason, I'll make sure to run it the way he wants me to.

I could go on and on… I truly love what I do. I have an awesome testimony as to how Solus came to be, if anyone wants to hear it PM me. It's amazing what God can do!


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

No, I don't love my job. It pays the bills quite well, but the "brutal fact" is that I was meant to work with my hands, not sit in front of a computer and try to come up with a problem for the solution my bosses want to implement. I'm tired of Sick Sigma and FMEAs and process capability and all the other tired buzzwords.
So, I'm changing careers. "Rewiring" myself. Something much more to my liking, but I can't spill the beans yet. I'll tell you about it in a couple of months…


----------



## sjdickey (Jan 1, 2008)

Unike many of my friends..I GET to go to work when they HAVE to go to work. I have a great job. I am a director at an economic development agency where I get to help people go into business or solve business problems every day. I had my own firm for 14 years, now I get to help others. All the fun of entreprenuership without the work. Yep.. I love my job and look forward to the next 16 years until I am in Grumpy's position. Until then..I love the woodworking and the opportunity to "Create" that it provides.


----------



## Harry72 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well Im going to be different… I absolutely hate my job.
I work 12hr shifts, 2 day shifts 24hrs break then 2 night shifts then 3 1/2 days off(8 day week).
I work in a very physical enduring environment, its a lead refinery… its heavy work, nothing is light to pick up as most of the work is with cranes. If we have a spill its out with the jackhammers, just what you need in the middle of summer… it often hits 160°f +!
The pay is ok and the crew I work with are good blokes… otherwise I'd walk out.(its on the cards)


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Got to say as crazy as it sounds I love my job. I'm an Inventory Manager with the Dept of Defense and for most people such a career sounds very boring, but not to me. It is a challenge every day, keeping enough on the shelf, calculating levels, forecasting for the future, all while constantly looking for better and faster ways to get the good to the troops and other government agencies, including foreign governments. I'm in maps and map data right now and love it. We are good….very good at what we do, but never satisfied with that…that's another reason why I like it here. Did it for 22 1/2yrs in the Air Force and as Sgt Chad says, it pays the bills….barley, that go really old, but I still loved the job. Now as a civilian it's great. Woodworking lets me work with my hands and create beautiful things. And it gets me up off my keester as I work behind a computer all week long. Yep, sounds crazy and boring, but I like it…LOL


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

I enjoy maybe 30% of my job - I design CT scanners for hospitals - I like to say I make pictures of people's brains & stuff. I enjoy solving problems, making things work, and inventing new ideas. The other 70% is dealing with stupid corporate polices, political turf wars, clueless marketing people, and all the other baggage that comes from working for a big global company.

If I'd have known about all that 15 years ago, I'd have probably chosen a different career than engineering. Mostly, I'm with crmygdnss:

"I truly enjoy being a father. I live to provide a good life for my family and do the best job I can raising my kids."


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't take what you do lightly Kevin…A CT scanner is part of what is saving my daughter's life right now…what you do is VERY imortant to parents like me. Thanks for all that technology.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

I work to be able to pay my bills. Working for one of the largest telecommunications companies for almost 40 years, I've seen a lot of things change when it comes to corporate philosophy. I am grateful to God, that my company has met the needs of my family very well. Not that I'm rich or anything, it's just that I have been able to provide for my family, my wife was able to stay home and raise our children, while I kept the money coming in. 
There were times in my career when I did have a lot of fun at what I was doing, but since the deregulation of the telecoms, it changed a lot of things for the worse, and there is no way back. I am very grateful for my job, but it is just a means to an end for me.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

When I did have a day job, it was something I really injoyed. It was doing electronics. Which can be intresting. Now I sit home and if I am felling good, I will head out to the shop and get some work done.


----------



## Hazspec (Feb 22, 2008)

My job description is "ditto" to that of lazyfiremanTn. I love my job and have been doing it for 25 years. With my options I'll be on the fireground and running the streets of my city until I am 60 years old, unless, of course, faith or bad health has it a different way.
Woodworking came to me after 3 years of trying to make a living in the forestry business. With the absense of the "bush" , butchering wood gives me the enjoyment of a 2nd love. I tried woodworking on my days off (5 per week as I to work 24 hour shifts) and the demands of the customer took away alot of pleasure. That in away is the reason I have the utmost respect of those who can make a living with woodworking and still maintain a since of quality workmanship and pride. 
For me, I will be out of my basement shop (once my kids are educated) one day; I'll have my garage shop with a 1000 bd feet of hardwood ready to be "butchered"; "the Rock'n roll a playin"; a beer for anyone who drops buy for a look see of what I am building; and my golf clubs in the corner when I need fresh air.


----------



## Teri (Feb 6, 2008)

I love my job! I was a newspaper publisher and online director for a newspaper group until I started working with a company that develops newspaper web sites. Now I get to work with newspaper people and help them with their online publications. I love everything about newspapers and how they serve their readers, and I think the advent of citizen journalism has been a good thing for all concerned. But … the best part of my job, my husband and I work for the same company, we are both passionate about the newspaper industry, and we work from home. We work in the same home office, 8 feet apart, with our loving Australian Sheperd between us.


----------



## WoodworkersResource (Jul 11, 2007)

I for one am excited to see so many of the people in this thread say that they love their job! Sadly though, I don't think that's a cross section of the U.S. population.

I would have to say that no, I do not love my job. I've been with a large pharmaceutical company for 15 years selling pills. I did enjoy it for a while, back in the early days, before everything became so commercialized (is it just me, or are you all sick and tired of seeing commercials for "erectile dysfunction" and having your kids ask, "what's that mean daddy?)

Like some have already said on this thread, I feel that God created me to work with my hands. As a society, as we continue to move further away from a product producing country to a information producing country, it becomes harder to make a living producing something with your hands.

I don't want to sound ungrateful for my job though. It provides for my family, and allows my wife to stay at home with our three kids and homeschool them.

But, I'm also not content to just "stick it out" just because of the money that my job provides. I have several things in the works that will hopefully work out.

I'm a believer that we are all created with certain talents, and that if we don't use those talents (not for selfish gain, but for the betterment of others) that we will have to give an account of that someday. I say that because I know of many people that just go through life thinking that simply earning money is enough and that will lead to happiness. I read a quote somewhere that read, "Money is ultimately never enough compensation for your time."


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I work for a local construction company (drywall). I stare at blueprints all day long doing the estimating thing. Not much to get excited about, but I'm home every night. After 20 years in the Navy and another 7-8 driving trucks all over the country,..........Its nice to go home to 3 playfull Labs and a home cooked dinner.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

well im in school and i can't tell you how much i hate it
i would rather work at a lumber yard or woodwork all day over being in school
i know its important though so i keep up in my studies
and maybe i will go to a business college (I hope with a woodworking shop)
i figure when i am a woodworker it will make it easier to run my business.


----------



## webatxcent (Feb 5, 2008)

I absolutely love my day job. I run a small boutique software development firm www.xcent.com that has provided me an unbelievable amount of diversity and opportunity. We have written just about every kind of software: embedded controllers for CNC machines, real-time internet gaming, and of course the dull business world stuff. Our biggest feather is that we sell auction software and host auction sites-We run the Panama Canal transit slot auction site. When there are too many ships waiting to get through the canal, the ship owners are given the opportunity to bid for a premium transit slot. We also are just wrapping up a major Point Of Sale replacement for Deb Shops, a national teen clothing retailer with 350 stores.

My reason for getting in to the wood is that since my work projects are getting larger, it takes longer to see results. It is relaxing, it's an escape, and for me it is a way of seeing the results of my efforts that much quicker.

Bill.


----------



## vmac (Feb 25, 2008)

I like most others here love my job. I am a Wiring Harness Designer for the largest slot machine and video poker manufacture in the world. I haven't been here that long, but I have been in the Engineering field for about 10 years. I started out in the field for a company called Professional Tool as a drafter. They are the makers of the Drill Doctor. I have been working my way up and sometimes taking college classes so I can me a "real" engineer. As of right now with the position I am in I am not planning on finishing my degree. We are currently switching over from AutoCAD to Pro-E for our design work, and since I am one of two people in my department that has solid modeling experience I am in line for a promotion that will bring me onto the same field as a real Engineer.

I design most of my projects in Solid Works. I just moved into a new house (6 months ago) so I have just built half of my work bench. I should have the second half built this weekend. I will post some pictures when I get finished.

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome I have received.

Matt


----------



## macpiper (Jan 11, 2008)

i guess i will be one of the dissenter's. i hate my job, and everything about it. it is almost a struggle to bring myself in here every day to go through another day. i'm in marketing/advertising; in a go nowhere position. i describe it like the scene in chasing amy, where jason lee is defending himself as not being a tracer….i am a tracer only not in a cool comic book sort of way. i have been putting those menus and print-collateral together for a major chain restaurant for the past 8 years or so….

yes, i am looking for something else; no, i have no idea what i want to do…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I am amazed how many woodworkers are/were somehow associated with the computer industry. That might make an interesting study.

I am a retired school teacher. I taught computers and electronics for 33 years in the same vocational school. Had a classroom full of 10, 11 and 12th graders all at the same time. Before that I worked for the Army in Nike Radar and before that in the US Navy working on A6 Intruders aircraft. I retired to help take care of my ailing father.

After retiring, I returned to teaching as a substitute teacher- back at the same school. I really missed working with the kids and seeing them gain the knowledge and skills necessary to become employable young men and women.

Yes, I did/do love my day job. I really like woodworking, too. I just don't know what I want to be when I grow up, maybe taller.


----------

